

Startup Visa has a bill number: S.565 - kmfrk
http://startupvisa.tumblr.com/post/3881752964/startup-visa-has-a-bill-number-s-565

======
shii
On OpenCongress: <http://www.opencongress.org/bill/112-s565/show>

It needs a little beefing up in the wiki summary area and other little info.
Remember, OpenCongress is a wiki so anyone can contribute.

------
acgourley
I'm really ignorant about the pragmatic side of politics. Does it help some
bill like this to have a couple thousand internet supporters writing positive
comments and floating the news on social networks? Is there a danger that by
putting a tiny spotlight on the bill, it could become a more partisan issue?

~~~
muzz
No, but it does help Dave McClure's funded startup Votizen get users.

~~~
HistoryInAction
Also, POPVOX: <https://www.popvox.com/bills/us/112/s565>

Any politically-focused startup would be dumb to not take advantage of the
silicon valley energy for this bill. Votizen is simply not dumb.

